# Interpet Fish Pod 64 litre - pls need advice



## Dragonlady

Hi everybody,

potentially, I have an option to acquire a second hand tank - Interpet Fish Pod 64 litre. Here the link from Amazon: Interpet Fish Pod Glass Aquarium including Cartridge Filter System 64 litre: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Does anybody from you own this range - 48l or 64l? I found some negative opinions about the lighting bulbs which don't last long. Secondly, people complain that the light is not sufficient for plant growth.

The price of my aquarium is good but if the product has some major problems I'd prefer to pay more, eg. for the Interpet Insight Aquarium range (sold at [email protected] under the name Panorama tanks)

What is your experience with Fish Pod tanks and the big 15 W bulbs?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

I went for the insight purely because I wanted led lighting and fitted space I had better but when I was looking I didn't see many negative reviews on the fish pod at all.


----------



## Pasuded

I recommend T-5 HO Fixtures.


----------

